# Good Snowboard pants...?



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm curious if anyone else is having issue's with Burton snowpants..? Yesterday it was about 25 degree's/snowing and all the lift seats had snow on them.. in the middle of the day it soaked through my snowpants got my pants/underwear wet... I asked all my friends if their pants are wet.. My friend with hyvent's said no & my friend with wal-mart snowpants said his pants were dry & I know for sure my old columbia snowpants kept me dry I am pretty pissed off. :dunno: Should I return these, it's very hard to find white snowpants let alone the same white as my burton jacket that I love, I just don't understand how $140 snowpants arnt keeping me dry??? Any suggestions on new snowpants that are white?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

look for the waterproof rating. make sure to get something that's at least 10k. you should be safe with that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Well you pay a premium for the Burton Name. 
Also the raiting is the only thing that u can base dryness on. Not the price


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

EverBorN said:


> I'm curious if anyone else is having issue's with Burton snowpants..? Yesterday it was about 25 degree's/snowing and all the lift seats had snow on them.. in the middle of the day it soaked through my snowpants got my pants/underwear wet... I asked all my friends if their pants are wet.. My friend with hyvent's said no & my friend with wal-mart snowpants said his pants were dry & I know for sure my old columbia snowpants kept me dry I am pretty pissed off. :dunno: Should I return these, it's very hard to find white snowpants let alone the same white as my burton jacket that I love, I just don't understand how $140 snowpants arnt keeping me dry??? Any suggestions on new snowpants that are white?


I never liked Burton pants...and Im a big burton fan. But for pants, I would recommend North face or helly hansen any day over them.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

berg said:


> look for the waterproof rating. make sure to get something that's at least 10k. you should be safe with that.


Didn't see any waterproof rating on the tags, I just looked..?


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Do you know the name of the pants? If you cant find anything on the tags, you can try the burton site, but ya gotta know the name first


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

The tag just says "Cargo Pant" I was also wrong it has 2 ratings on them and not sure which one is the waterproof rating it says ... 10,000MM & 5,000G :dunno: Here's a link to the pants I have maybe you guys can help me Burton.com
I just looked at my old pants and those say 10,000mm as well however on the other rating they say 10,000g instead of 5,000g like my burton pants.? I'v noticed on burtons site if you want a 15,000k+ waterproof ratings you gotta dish out at least $200 =/ Is there something I can buy to re-waterproof these pants..? or is it a thing you cant re-spray on..? if so i'll just return these


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Most pants around 15-20k waterproofing are gonna cost you close to $200. Also, are you certain it perspiration wasn't the big culprit? I am a firm believer that a good moisture wicking base layer is essential. Avoid the use of cotton stuff or other materials that will stay wet (even in your underwear) this will help you a ton with staying dry and warm.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Nah I don't really sweat, The lift rides were anywhere from 4-7 Min each with soaking wet seats, normally I wouldnt expect dry pants because of that but since all my friends were dry that makes me go wtf..?:dunno:


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

I've the same pants as you, and have not had any problems with water getting through. And I've spent a lot of time on my ass in the snow (learning still).
Could be just a defective pair.


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

grenade makes the best snowboard pants a think. all my friends use burton and some special blend. me and my other buddy have grenade pants. at the end of the day we are the only two that never complain about wet undies.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Quite the generalization to make.
I've the burton cargos and have never had a waterproofing issue.
I should add that I also have never had a waterproofing with my 80 Dollar (CDN) ripzone pants that MIGHT be rated at 5k waterproofing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

I have two pairs of the Burton Shaun White Asym pants (10k) and have only had the wet ass one day. The day I did get the wet ass, I had probably fallen 30 plus times in the park on a prety warm day. So, while I will say it can happen with burton pants, you definately have to be continuously sitting on some serious snow.


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> For pants I prefer a 15K rating on the waterproofing.


i agree, both my pants are rated 15/15 and i have no complaints.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

PapaWood said:


> I have two pairs of the Burton Shaun White Asym pants (10k) and have only had the wet ass one day. The day I did get the wet ass, I had probably fallen 30 plus times in the park on a prety warm day. So, while I will say it can happen with burton pants, you definately have to be continuously sitting on some serious snow.


I never said it's impossible, I just didn't like the generalization.
The better response should have been "you may wish to try 15k or higher" since 10k didnt work for the OP.


----------

